# Logging Proto Photo for you Builders!



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

These are from Brevard NC and the Climax there on display, thought some of you would be interested in seeing them!?


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

there you go!

Cale


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for posting


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice. I plan to go there and to CASS this fall or next. Is in a state park, or an easy to find location ? I love the pictuyes !


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By Dale Loyet on 01/31/2009 10:18 AM
Very nice. I plan to go there and to CASS this fall or next. Is in a state park, or an easy to find location ? I love the pictuyes !




Thanks Dale, it's located in the Pisgah Natl Forest Near Brevard NC...click the below link for the "Cradle of Forestry"...it's right off the Blue Ridge Pkwy...an easy find! 

http://www.cradleofforestry.com/


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I'm sure we will find it . Dale


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Like those log cars, think I might try one or two, thanks


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/02/2009 7:51 AM
Like those log cars, think I might try one or two, thanks

ur welcome, send me one to try!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll steal a good idea off anybody.... These ones are fairly easy, too. This pic is after about a half hour's worth of work.... 










Unfortunately, "one of the state's largest and best stocked hobby shops" doesn't CARRY brass strips (or much of anything else I'm usually ever looking for), so these will have to wait before I can do much more. The trucks will be B'mann, just because they are what I already have here.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Mik, so nice of you to make an extra one for me! 

cale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

cale, send me your addy, I'll make a 4th one (less trucks & couplers) if you really want it. These are a little longer than they should be, the main sills are 11", but 10" just looked TOO short. 

A couple more pix ......


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

just pulling your leg, thanks though! 

Looks good! 

cale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost ready to paint.... And I just noticed that the prototype's archbar trucks are upside down. Not sure I want to go quite that far for a model.










Doing all this stuff 12 times got a bit tedious


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading a 1912 issue of the Railway Carmen's Journal yesterday (yes, I'm a procrastinator,) and I read an article from a carman for the C&NW that tells about blocking and shimming and cutting draft timbers to raise the cars three inches to the required standard height, and then came up with the solution of reversing the top and bottom arch bars. On this particular series of truck (which he states the railroad had several thousand of) it worked perfectly. So maybe those trucks were worked on by this carman.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Cale. Those are great shots of link and pin couplers.


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cale,

Thanks for those great photos. I wil be building a narrow gauge logging line and those photos will help a lot.

Mik,

Great work!

Dan


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Except for mounting the trucks, some more weathering, and logs (duh!) I think I'm about done.... unless somebody knows how the brake rigging should look. 



















And no, I don't think I'm going to fool with link and pins, either.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to help, may be back up there in March! 

Mik, you did a great job! 

cale


----------

